# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Izraleti në kamerat Amerikane

## xnjeri

*No Coment NoComent*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kom edhe un nje pal atlete sporti me flamur amerikan.
Kam per ti gris,do ti hudh poshte......

"Pastaj thone qe ka dhe fetar te zgjuar".

----------


## xnjeri

Verejtje: Izraeli ne kamerat Amerikane jo Izraleti

----------


## goldian

une se kuptova foton
sa i trashe jam

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Verejtje: Izraeli ne kamerat Amerikane jo Izraleti


Mos u bo merak,se per aq sa di,njesoj eshte.

----------


## xnjeri

> Kom edhe un nje pal atlete sporti me flamur amerikan.
> Kam per ti gris,do ti hudh poshte......
> 
> "Pastaj thone qe ka dhe fetar te zgjuar".


"Pastaj thojne qe edhe serafim dilo eshte i zgjuar" Ti nuke ke kuptuar mesazhin e fotos lol, hudhja edhe niher nje shikim.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> "Pastaj thojne qe edhe serafim dilo eshte i zgjuar" Ti nuke ke kuptuar mesazhin e fotos lol, hudhja edhe niher nje shikim.


Pse me se kuptova,mesazhi eshte;qe nuk duhen te perdoren makina fotografike amerikane.E jam dakort me mesazhin.

----------


## EuroStar1

> *No Coment NoComent*


Me pelqeu shume, eshte nje realitet i pakundershtueshem. Mendoj qe jo vetem amerika i ka kamerat ne kete menyre, por edhe shum vende perendimore

----------


## Marya

> une se kuptova foton
> sa i trashe jam


ta shpjegon motra ty
 mesazhi eshte se sipas kesaj foto ushtaret izraelian qenkan kriminela dhe amerikanet  i nxirrkan si paqesor me lule ne dore.
shkurt muhabeti karikatura eshte e bere nga ...............

----------


## 2043

> *No Coment NoComent*


Ku ka nga kjo kamera ta mar edhe une nje.
kjo kamera qe kam me nxjer perhere te shemtuar :i terbuar:

----------


## EuroStar1

> ta shpjegon motra ty
>  mesazhi eshte se sipas kesaj foto ushtaret izraelian qenkan kriminela dhe amerikanet  i nxirrkan si paqesor me lule ne dore.
> shkurt muhabeti karikatura eshte e bere nga ...............


Nga kush mi qenka ber fotografia ? Nga extremistat islamik ? Ah ju nuk jetoni ne ket bote , cdo gje qe ka te bej me vendet arabe , ju thoni po luftotojn terroristat taleban. Aman mer se ju eshte ber mendja taleban

----------


## Kinney

> ta shpjegon motra ty
>  mesazhi eshte se sipas kesaj foto ushtaret izraelian qenkan kriminela dhe amerikanet  i nxirrkan si paqesor me lule ne dore.
> shkurt muhabeti karikatura eshte e bere nga ...............


e kishte me ironi goldiani,
po ashtu dhe serafimi,

qe perkthehet se nuk po na rreh shume.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Shalom... Shume e bukur qenka.... Hajt mazel tov!

----------


## Hard_Style

...perher keshtu ishte Amerika....

----------


## woodstock

> *Shalom*... Shume e bukur qenka.... Hajt mazel tov!


Edhe keta izraelit jane shendrru ne arab..taleban  :Lulja3:

----------


## xnjeri

> Pse me se kuptova,mesazhi eshte;qe nuk duhen te perdoren makina fotografike amerikane.E jam dakort me mesazhin.


Vallahi  as per se afermi nuk ja ke qellu. vendoj ni pal syze nese nuk sheh mir

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Vallahi  as per se afermi nuk ja ke qellu. vendoj ni pal syze nese nuk sheh mir


ça syzesh thuj?.Si ti vej,kur i kam me flamur amerikan..(po do ti thyj dhe ato).

E paskam kuptu gabim,nuk gjenka fai i kameres amerikane,duhet te jete i amerikaneve qe nuk din te perdorin kameren...

----------


## xnjeri

> ça syzesh thuj?.Si ti vej,kur i kam me flamur amerikan..(po do ti thyj dhe ato).
> 
> E paskam kuptu gabim,nuk gjenka fai i kameres amerikane,duhet te jete i amerikaneve qe nuk din te perdorin kameren...


Ke fillu t'i ofroheni nje qike, ama ende shume large jeni

----------


## Kinney

Uktul amerikanijetun bi harbi shedid.
Uktul ehlil kitab.
Inne kul-lul kafirune tedh-hebu ile xhehennem.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ke fillu t'i ofroheni nje qike, ama ende shume large jeni


Nje çik!Avash,avash,do ta gjej.Mos eshte gje fai eshte i amerikaneve qe perdorin kamera me pjese kineze?....

----------

